

Why I Hate Amazon and Will Never Ever Ever Buy From Them Again - Jagat
http://heylady.net/2010/08/06/why-i-hate-amazon-and-will-never-ever-ever-buy-from-them-again/

======
mikecane
This is a two-year-old post about a dead issue that doesn't even have
historical interest.

